# Lyft Scheduled Rides



## Pixekchik (Oct 14, 2016)

How can I determine if scheduled rides is active in my driving area? And how does it work?


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Pixekchik said:


> How can I determine if scheduled rides is active in my driving area? And how does it work?


If you are online you can get a scheduled ride. Really no upside except if the passenger cancels at any point cost $10.00. They don't give the driver a heads up even if they know it is on que for pickup. The system gives you ample time to get to pickup, upside maybe.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

I picked up a regular passenger at 11:45am the other day. It showed him as a "scheduled ride" on the Lyft screen. I asked, and Tim said that he scheduled the 11:40 to 11:50 pick-up the day before. Looked no different to me, and the fare was the same as always. 

It seems that by definition, a "scheduled ride" would alert drivers in the area that a passenger needed pick-up the next day, and to accept/commit to picking him/her up at that time, if you wanted to. Personally, I'd never do this, because it could just be somebody going 3 blocks to the grocery store, or a restaurant. If Lyft was smart, they'd ask us if we wanted to take a passenger from point "A" to point "B", and then let us accept or decline it, hours or a day in advance.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Scheduled rides have a "scheduled ride" designation on request. It works like a regular pickup request by the system picking the closest driver when it was scheduled.

You'll know if your area has scheduled ride in the pax app. There's a small circle with two hands (like a clock emblem) next to the pickup request bar.










You'll need to wait up to 10 minutes if you want to collect a no show fee, however.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> It seems that by definition, a "scheduled ride" would alert drivers in the area that a passenger needed pick-up the next day, and to accept/commit to picking him/her up at that time, if you wanted to. Personally, I'd never do this, because it could just be somebody going 3 blocks to the grocery store, or a restaurant. If Lyft was smart, they'd ask us if we wanted to take a passenger from point "A" to point "B", and then let us accept or decline it, hours or a day in advance.


That's not how the scheduled ride works. It simply sends out a normal ping to a random online driver a few minutes before the scheduled trip is supposed to start.

It should instead be called a "scheduled ride request." The ride itself is not guaranteed.


----------



## Greenie (Jan 26, 2016)

Be warn...I learned this from experience unfortunately. I worked in the San Francisco area and received a scheduled ride request in peak hour traffic in heart of PT zone that was 150%. Took me 15 minutes to get to pax and then another 20 minutes to take pax to destination. Payout $8.50 with no PT bonus. Email support and they say that price is determined at time of scheduled ride so if there was no PT at time of ride, that's what drivers get paid. Basically, pax now have a way to screw over the driver and schedule a ride in advance to negate PT. I would warn anyone, NO NOT ACCEPT schedule ride during PT, you are going to get screwed over!!!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Greenie said:


> Be warn...I learned this from experience unfortunately. I worked in the San Francisco area and received a scheduled ride request in peak hour traffic in heart of PT zone that was 150%. Took me 15 minutes to get to pax and then another 20 minutes to take pax to destination. Payout $8.50 with no PT bonus. Email support and they say that price is determined at time of scheduled ride so if there was no PT at time of ride, that's what drivers get paid. Basically, pax now have a way to screw over the driver and schedule a ride in advance to negate PT. I would warn anyone, NO NOT ACCEPT schedule ride during PT, you are going to get screwed over!!!


I had the opposite experience.

Healthy PT because scheduled ride mode is basically an "auto-reorder" mechanism for times people and places who get cancelled on a lot....so it surges itself up when drivers skip or cancel it


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

You probably just trusted a heat map. DONT DO THAT.

They lie, BOTH ways.


Gotta check address with second phone.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

Greenie said:


> Be warn...I learned this from experience unfortunately. I worked in the San Francisco area and received a scheduled ride request in peak hour traffic in heart of PT zone that was 150%. Took me 15 minutes to get to pax and then another 20 minutes to take pax to destination. Payout $8.50 with no PT bonus. Email support and they say that price is determined at time of scheduled ride so if there was no PT at time of ride, that's what drivers get paid. Basically, pax now have a way to screw over the driver and schedule a ride in advance to negate PT. I would warn anyone, NO NOT ACCEPT schedule ride during PT, you are going to get screwed over!!!


I would like to second this. Avoid them.

Recently, I accepted a scheduled ride, arrived at address in 2 minutes, only to face a 15 minute countdown clock (no pay) on a minimum fare ride. The rider had never heard of Lyft, and did not have the Lyft app on their smartphone, so there was not even the possibility of a tip. This was a contract between Lyft and another company, who knows what Lyft actually made on the ride. So my take for 25 minutes work in this market was $3.38 before car expenses, leaving me in a part of town with very little chance of getting another ride. The killer is that this hurt me less than any other Lyft driver. This rider was on the very edge of Lyft service territory, and I had just happened to drop nearby, any other driver would have all of the above plus many more empty miles.

Since there is no way for a rider to order a scheduled ride directly in my market at least, these all appear to be Lyft contract rides, which I suspect are folks going to work, paid for whatever reason, by a contract between Lyft and their company or Lyft and an insurance company.

I am always amazed at Lyft's creative ability to consistently under-perform for their drivers. They really do put words into actions when they talk about eventually eliminating their drivers entirely, they are well on their way.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Old Smokey said:


> If you are online you can get a scheduled ride. Really no upside except if the passenger cancels at any point cost $10.00. They don't give the driver a heads up even if they know it is on que for pickup. The system gives you ample time to get to pickup, upside maybe.


Yeah I got one of those cancellation fees once...I gave the pax ample time to arrive and called several times...didn't feel guilty collecting it at all


----------



## LowRiderHyundai5000 (Jun 23, 2016)

fairsailing said:


> Recently, I accepted a scheduled ride, arrived at address in 2 minutes, only to face a 15 minute countdown clock (no pay) on a minimum fare ride. The rider had never heard of Lyft, and did not have the Lyft app on their smartphone, so there was not even the possibility of a tip. This was a contract between Lyft and another company, who knows what Lyft actually made on the ride.


What was the other company?


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

LowRiderHyundai5000 said:


> What was the other company?


Rider did not seem to know or care. Workman's Comp deal. Could have been with an insurance company.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Pixekchik said:


> How can I determine if scheduled rides is active in my driving area? And how does it work?


It works by paying less than minimum wage at a time determined by the p(ass)enger.


----------



## JTR (Nov 13, 2015)

Hmm guess where i went


----------

